# Gibt es ein deutsches Board für die jmonkey engine?



## maxmoon (8. Feb 2009)

Bin ein blutiger Anfänger in jmonkey und die Doku hilft nicht immer oder ich verstehe diese falsch.
Gibt es ein deutschsprachiges Forum mit der Kategorie jmonkeyengine?


----------



## maxmoon (10. Feb 2009)

hmm... wohl nicht...


----------



## Soulfly (10. Feb 2009)

Wenn google nichts ausspuckt, können wir auch nicht helfen...


----------



## Drake (10. Feb 2009)

Hi

nein gibt es nicht, aber schau mal hier, ob es wirklich nötig ist?   

Oder doch? 

Jetzt im ernst, in diesem Forum wirst du auch mit schlechtem englisch verstanden, und auf dauer wirst du um das verstehen von englische Artikel / Literatur leider nicht rum kommen.


----------



## maxmoon (10. Feb 2009)

Danke für die Links... die google Übersetzung wird immer besser ^^
ich habe vor in meinem neuem Forum auch eine jmonkey Kategorie einzubauen.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Hätte das einen Nutzen oder ist es eher sinnlos extra ein deutsche/s Forum/Kategorie dafür zu erstellen?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2009)

Wieso ein neues Forum/Kategorie wenn die ganze Kernkompetenz bereits in einem bestehenden Forum verfügbar ist?

Englisch ist in der Entwicklung eh' ein muss. 

- Alex


----------



## Developer_X (18. Feb 2009)

ja, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, aber selbst wenn man im englischen Board was gefragt hat, antwortete keiner, und au´ßerdem, weiß keiner os recht, wo man das downloaden kann, alles shceiß, und dann noch ihre WErbeartikel, von Stickern als JMEgine bishin zu BHs und String Tangas, wirklick so ein Quatsch das, ganze, wenn schon dann mach es auf die PRogrammierer Tour, allein das ist es, was ich hier mal los werden wollte ok?!


----------



## tuxedo (19. Feb 2009)

Ich denke ganz so schwarz darf man es nicht sehen. Hab selbst vor fast 2 Jahren die eine oder andere Frage gestellt und ich hab immer in akzeptabler Zeit eine hinreichende Antwort erhalten.

Wenn du jetzt Werbung machen: Wieso nicht. Jedem das seine. Solange sie die Lizenz der Lib nicht ändern ist mit das Schnuppe. Der Download: Gut, okay. Da geb ich mich geschlagen. Ich hab auch ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis ich geschnallt hab wie ich da ran komme. Aber letztendlich war's gut sich einen java.net Account anlegen zu müssen. Dadurch bin ich auf das eine oder andere dort gehostete Projekt aufmerksam geworden und hab auch meine beiden OpenSource Projekte anfangs dort gehostet.

- Alex


----------

